# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  100% skrbništvo majci

## Ivac

Poštovanje!

Moj bivši i ja nismo vjenčani. Dobili smo djevojčicu dok sam ja živjela kod njega, ali ja na toj adresi nisam bila prijavljena. On je malu priznao i prijavili smo ju na njegovu adresu. Kada je mala imala 5 mjeseci u jednom od njegovih napadaja ljutnje, bijesa i tko zna čega više istjerao nas je iz kuće. Otišle smo k mojim roditeljima i hvala Bogu da jesmo. Naravno da će mnogi reći pa šta nisi prije otišla kad je ovakav ili onakav ili što si uopće napravila djete s takvim čovjekom ali to sada više i nije bitno. 

Zanima me na koji način ja mogu dobiti 100% skrbništvo nad malom. Trebala bi joj i adresu promjeniti. On je nekad dobre volje pa priča normalno a nekad je skroz neprijateljski nastrojen, ali uglavnom on priča o poslu i firmi koju smo zajedno započeli i osnovali. Ne zanima me alimentacija, to će mala kad navrši 18.g tražiti ako će htjeti, jer će mi tih 500tinjak kuna ili 1000 samo biti problem u životu a ne olakšanje, pogotovo jer ću morat slušat kako on krvavo radi za nas. 

U tih 5mjseseci što živimo odvojeno on je malu vidio jedanput i jedan put je pitao za nju. Svaki put kada bi ja predlagala da se vidimo i da se druži sa malom on je imao izgovor da mora kuću čistit, radit itd. 
Koliko vidim, na žalost, moja priča nije ništa puno različita od mnogih ovdje.  

Molim za savjet što da učinim kako bi dobila skrbništvo i kako ne bih morala tražiti njegova dopuštenja oko odluka o djetetu.
Hvala!

----------


## MarijaP

Dobronamjeran savijet:
Rijesi pitanje firme prvo. Prepisi sve na njega ili sta se vec moze. 
Bacit ce te u dugove. "Nisam znala" ne drzi vodu na sudu!

----------


## Ivac

Hvala na dobronamjernom savjetu! Što se toga tiće sve znam kak ide, kaj trebam i nemam brige. Zanima me ovo oko skrbništva i kakva je procedura. Molim one sa iskustvom za odgovor.
Hvala!

----------


## samamama

> Zanima me na koji način ja mogu dobiti 100% skrbništvo nad malom. Trebala bi joj i adresu promjeniti. On je nekad dobre volje pa priča normalno a nekad je skroz neprijateljski nastrojen, ali uglavnom on priča o poslu i firmi koju smo zajedno započeli i osnovali. Ne zanima me alimentacija, to će mala kad navrši 18.g tražiti ako će htjeti, jer će mi tih 500tinjak kuna ili 1000 samo biti problem u životu a ne olakšanje, pogotovo jer ću morat slušat kako on krvavo radi za nas. 
> 
> 
> 
> Molim za savjet što da učinim kako bi dobila skrbništvo i kako ne bih morala tražiti njegova dopuštenja oko odluka o djetetu.
> Hvala!


zasto ne nazoves mup i ne pitas koje dokumente trebas donjeti da se promjeni adresa djeteta, obzirom da ti i otac niste bili u braku.

sve odluke o skrbnistvu i alimentaciji donosi sud. formalno ga trebas tuziti, presuda suda je dokaz o skrbnistvu, a ja bi na tvom mjestu odmah uglavila i dio o alimentaciji.
Sto se tice alimentacije... Potrazivanja alimentacije zastarjevaju po proteku 5 godina od svake mjesecne rate ( mislim da je 5 godina ). U svakom slucaju, nemoj se odreci novca od alimentacije jer je to novac tvog djeteta. Otvori mu racun, neka novac ide na njega., jednog dana ce mu zasigurno dobro doci. Ako budes cekala da dijete samo zatrazi novac, veliki dio ce vec pasti u zastaru i nece ga biti moguce dobiti.

----------


## Ivac

Puno hvala na odgovoru. 
Da bi bilo što mjenjala treba mi njegovo dopuštenje, tako da prvo moram na sud poslat zahtjev o dodjeli roditeljske skrbi i tamo predložiti alimentaciju. Kada dobijem rješenje od suda moći ću sama bez njega sve to napraviti. Jučer sam zvala centar za soc skrb pa su mi tako rekli. A to za zastaru alimentacije pročitala sam u zakonu. Ma joj najrađe bi s njim što manje posla imala, al teško...

----------


## samamama

na zalost imati ces posla s njim cijeli zivot, ne mozes pobjeci od toga. vjeruj mi

----------


## Ivac

a da znam da ću imat posla jer mala nas veže pa makar i on bio toliko nezainteresiran i glumatao neki ponos svejedno ću morat imat neke kontakte.

----------


## centar

ovo sto ti pises 100 % skrbnistvo nema veze s nasim zakonom. to su fore iz americkih filmova. prema hrvatskom obiteljskom zakonu i majka i otac su djetetovi skrbnici, ako im roditeljska skrb nije oduzeta (sudskim putem, naravno) i to tako ostaje i nakon razvoda i nakon prekida izvanbracne zajednice.
ti na sudu pokreces postupak kojem je cilj rijesiti da dijete zivi s tobom (majkom), a da se s ocem odrede susreti i druzenja (bez obzira hoce li se oni odrzavati ili ne. ti susreti nisu duznost odvojenog roditelja, pa eto neki odgovorni roditelji sudjeluju, a neki zaborave da imaju dijete).

----------


## kavofob

Htjela sam napisati isto što i centar; skrbništvo je zajedničko (ako jednom od roditelja skrb nije oduzeta), rješava se samo pitanje s kim će dijete živjeti i reguliraju se susreti s drugim roditeljem, barem na papiru.

U istom postupku će vjerojatno biti i rješeno pitanje alimentacije. Alimentacija je djetetovo pravo, i iako shvaćam da ne želiš više ništa imati s njim, nije u redu prema djetetu da se odrekneš tog novca...mjesečni iznos ne bi trebao nikako biti manji od 1.000 kn...ako zarađuješ dovoljno za vas dvije i nemaš potrebu trošiti, kroz godine se od alimentacije skupi djetetu za jako dobar start u životu.

----------


## Ivac

hvala vam na odgovorima. da čitala sam zakon i skužila dosta toga. još ne znam kak je to u praksi. koliko traje itd. i da zanima me kada na sudu predam zahtjev za dobivanje roditeljske skrbi, koliko to traje i da li se daju kakve izjave, provjerie... kak je to u praksi...?

----------


## centar

ti si majka, on je otac i i vec oboje imate roditeljsku skrb na djetetom  :Smile: 
trebate samo rijesiti pitanje s kojim ce roditeljem dijete zivjeti. ako se otac djeteta ne protivi da dijete zivi s vama i ako se dogovorite oko susreta i druzenja, sve moze biti rijeseno u jednom-dva rocista.
najveci kamen spoticanja u takvom slucaju je iznos uzdrzavanja.

----------


## Ivac

hvala na odgovorima i nadam se da mi neće raditi dodatne probleme, ali najbitnije mi je da mi mala nema negativne posljedite svega ovoga.

----------


## kavofob

> još ne znam kak je to u praksi. koliko traje itd. i da zanima me kada na sudu predam zahtjev za dobivanje roditeljske skrbi, koliko to traje i da li se daju kakve izjave, provjerie... kak je to u praksi...?


Traje vrlo različito od slučaja do slučaja, a najviše ovisi o tome kod kojeg suca završi predmet, zato je bitno početi postupak što prije. Moguće da, ukoliko se oko svega usuglasite, sve može biti riješeno u roku par mjeseci ili ako imate peh (gužva kod suca) i niste suglasni oko bilo čega, potraje i nekoliko godina. U praksi znam za slučajeve gdje se razvod i pitanje skrbništva riješilo u roku 3 mjeseca, a isto tako i jedan slučaj u kojem je trajalo skoro 3 godine (iako su oba roditelja bila suglasna sa svime i bilo je samo 1 ročište).

Postupak je sljedeći; nakon što predaš tužbu na sud, trebat ćete oboje otići u CZSS (pozivaju vas zajedno), dati svoje izjave, na temelju čega u CZSS-u sastavljaju zapisnik i prijedlog za sud. Razgovarat ćete oboje sa socijalnim radnikom i psihologom.

CZSS daje prijedlog sudu u kojem predlaže s kime će dijete živjeti, kada će se odvijati susreti s roditeljem s kojim dijete ne živi te koliko će iznositi alimentacija. Vezano za prijedlog alimentacije, vjerojatno će se držati zakonom propisanih najnižih iznosa, cca 1.000,00 kn (ovisi o dobi djeteta, iznos je malo manji za dijete do 6 godina, a veći za stariju djecu). U prijedlogu za sud, CZSS ne predlaže uvijek iznos alimentacije, ali navodi primanja i izdatke oba roditelja, pa sudac sam predlaže iznos alimentacije temeljem tih podataka. Ovdje je važno naglasiti da je alimentacija pravo djeteta, a ne pravo roditelja da ju prihvati, odnosno drugog roditelja da ju isplaćuje.

Kada konačno dođe do ročišta, na sud ćete biti pozvani oboje + predstavnik CZSS-a. Ako oboje budete suglasni s prijedlogom CZSS-a, postupak će završiti na tom prvom ročištu. Ako se netko od vas bude bunio, najčešće je problem oko iznosa alimentacije, onda se zakazuje iduće ročište i cijela stvar se produžuje.

----------


## Ivac

joj hvala na detaljnom opisu, sad mi je jasnije šta me čeka, al ovaj luđak ni kod doktora za sebe ne ode, tak da ne znam kak će u CZSS.

----------


## mojadjevojcica

> Poštovanje!
> 
> Moj bivši i ja nismo vjenčani. Dobili smo djevojčicu dok sam ja živjela kod njega, ali ja na toj adresi nisam bila prijavljena. On je malu priznao i prijavili smo ju na njegovu adresu. Kada je mala imala 5 mjeseci u jednom od njegovih napadaja ljutnje, bijesa i tko zna čega više istjerao nas je iz kuće. Otišle smo k mojim roditeljima i hvala Bogu da jesmo. Naravno da će mnogi reći pa šta nisi prije otišla kad je ovakav ili onakav ili što si uopće napravila djete s takvim čovjekom ali to sada više i nije bitno. 
> 
> Zanima me na koji način ja mogu dobiti 100% skrbništvo nad malom. Trebala bi joj i adresu promjeniti. On je nekad dobre volje pa priča normalno a nekad je skroz neprijateljski nastrojen, ali uglavnom on priča o poslu i firmi koju smo zajedno započeli i osnovali. Ne zanima me alimentacija, to će mala kad navrši 18.g tražiti ako će htjeti, jer će mi tih 500tinjak kuna ili 1000 samo biti problem u životu a ne olakšanje, pogotovo jer ću morat slušat kako on krvavo radi za nas. 
> 
> U tih 5mjseseci što živimo odvojeno on je malu vidio jedanput i jedan put je pitao za nju. Svaki put kada bi ja predlagala da se vidimo i da se druži sa malom on je imao izgovor da mora kuću čistit, radit itd. 
> Koliko vidim, na žalost, moja priča nije ništa puno različita od mnogih ovdje.  
> 
> ...



Citam ove forume i nitko nezeli tocno reci ja sam to ovako a ne onako.  

E pa draga ovako. Ako si bila na policiju sigurno znas da neces moci promijeniti djetetu adresu ako nemas papir od suda da si zakonski zastupnik djeteta ( to je ono kada odrede s kojim ce roditeljem djete bzivjeti tada je taj roditelj zakonski zastupnik toga djeteta) ili ako nemas dopustenje od oca.

Znaci ti moras poslati sudu prijedlog da dodjeli tebi kao majci mal. kcer na skrb i odgoj. To je kod mene trajalo 7 mjeseci dok rjesenje nije bilo pravomocno. Ako ti treba vise informacija kako je to izgledalo javi pa cu ti objasniti. 

Sto se alimentacije tice ti ces to morati napraviti jer je to zakonsko pravo djeteta i majka koja ju ne potrazuje ne radi u korist djeteta nego stiti oca i moze biti kaznjena.

----------


## marija 1994

Pozz nova sam ovdje...trebala bi pomoc kako napisati zalbu ili izjavu za sud za skrbnistvo malenog...treba mi primjer,bila sam kod socijalne koja mi je usmeno na brzinu rekla ukratko a neznam kako da sastavim...helpp

----------


## Ivac

marija 1994 ja ću ti poslati primjer na mail... poslala sam ti PM

----------


## Ivac

marija 1994 htjela sam ti poslati pm ali ne mogu ... javi se da li ti još treba primjer tužbe

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni se sve zakompliciralo. Željela sam sporazumni plan o skrbi. Sad ću morat tjerat mak na konac da dobijem punu skrb. Moje nastojanje da dobijem obični potpis za papir za plan skrbi je završilo izokretanjem ruke i prijetnjom smrću. Koliko dugo ću morat čekat da ostvarim to nakon tužbe. Ima li iskustva?

----------


## marta

Jesi li ga prijavila?

----------


## zutaminuta

Da.

----------


## marta

Drzim ti fige da što kraće traje sve skupa, ali naoruzaj se strpljenjem. Možeš ti to. 
Prijavi svaku prijetnju i zabilježi sve.

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala marta.

Pitam se mogu li nešto poduzeti po pitanju tog što bivši i njegova mater pričaju ružno djeci o meni? Stvari poput objašnjenja da ga je policija privela, da sam ja zvala da tatu odvedu i da su trebali mene odvesti. Mislim da s time ne treba puniti glavu tako maloj djeci jer oni ništa ne mogu razumjeti, ali su podložni manipulaciji. Zar nije to nešto što bi se moralo moći negdje prijaviti?

----------


## marta

Centru za soc rad

----------


## Tanči

I vrlo vjerojatno će vam postaviti mjeru nadzora.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Što to znači?

----------


## marta

To znaci da ce djecu vidjati pod nadzorom centra ako dobro kuzim.

----------


## Vrijeska

MJera nadzora može biti i da ti svaka dva tjedna doma dolazi socijalna radnica (ima ih i iznino kvalitetnih, ali i onih koje ti možda neće odgovarati; mislim da nemaš pravo na promjenu soc.radnika koji ti je određen za nadzor) i sat vremena provodi s tobom, glede kakve imaš interkacije s djecom, pa onda se može dogoditi da djecu pošalju psihologu i odrede pshiloško raćenje -t o znači svakui mjesec dana ili svaka dva tjedna djeca moraju jedan na jedan kod psihologa ...

Nakon npr. 6 mjeseci na koliko ti je izrečena mjera nadzora, soc. radnica šalje izvješće. Računaj da može biti i vrlo nepovoljno za tebe jer se i dalje inzistira na razvoju međusobnih pozitivnih odnosa među oba roditelja, i svakog roditelja s djecom. Ukoliko soc radnica zaključi da imaš negativne emocije prema ocu i da ih prenosiš na djecu, što je vrlo moguće, sve će se zakomplicirati. 
Ti nemaš uvid u izvješće nego ga sud dobije direktno.
Ako dobiješ neki negativni komentar u izvješću, to može prerasti u slona...

To je iskustvo jednog "običnog" razvoda u kojem su dvije strane (roditelji) odlučili "boriti" se, bez razumnog dogovora.

Ne znam cijelu situaciju, ali razmisli prije svih postupaka ili budi spremna na borbu s centrom za socijalni rad

----------


## zutaminuta

Kak ja prenosim negativne emocije na djecu za oca ako on sa svojima doma gadi mene, a to mi je napisao i u poruci da će objasniti djeci što sam ja. Dakle, on ima misiju da me djeca zamrze, ne ja. Najgore kaj djeci kažem, kad mi dođu s pitanjima je da se tata loše ponašao prema meni i da zbog toga nije s nama. Kad kažu da bi tati pitam ih nedostaje li im i onda ih umirim da će ga ubrzo vidjeti.

----------


## Vrijeska

Sve je to jasno, ali u očima socijalne službe i u njihovim izvješćima to može biti drugačije interpretirano.

Napravi screenshot poruka i čuvaj ih

----------


## zutaminuta

Taj nadzor stave svaki put kad jedan roditelj traži punu skrb ili samo kad se jedan žali za drugog?

Kaj se mene tiče, ne plašim se nadzora.

----------


## Tanči

Ovo što je Vrijeska napisala je točno.
Nažalost, kad te socijalna stavi pod nadzor nije dobro.
Ali ni vi sami niste dobro i ne radite dobro.
Zato jer se ne možete dogovoriti i ratujete preko djece, zato će vam odrediti nadzor.
Ne znam, žuta, kaj da ti velim. Nije lako i ne bude.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ispada kao da smo oboje jednako krivi, kao da je sve relativno. Napisala sam na drugoj temi, od lipnja otkako smo se razišli predlagala sam sporazumni plan, odbijao ga je, podnijela sam zahtjev u kolovozu, u listopadu smo pozvani na razgovor, nije se pojavio, uspjela sam dobiti czss da prihvate njegovu suglasnost preko telefona, na koncu je ostao još jedan jedini papir da ga on potpiše. Umjesto suradnje iskinuo je papir, izvrnuo mi ruku, i na moje uporno zivkanje i molbe da potpiše, on mi je prijetio smrću.

I sad to izjednačavate - da __mi__  ne radimo dobro, da se _mi_ ne možemo dogovoriti. Ja sam shvatila da mi nema smisla tjerat mak na konac jer će mi on nastavit trgat ruku kod svakog potpisivanja, a bit će ih još more, da će me svaki put pritom izvrijeđati da sam kurva, bolesnica, kuja, itd. Meni odlazi zdravlje od stresa, i sad je još cijelu svoju obitelj stavio na svoju stranu i govori im gadosti pred našom djecom.

----------


## pulinka

Ja isto ne vidim relativizam u situaciji. 
Ako ništa drugo, a ono ne izvrću uzajamno jedno drugom ruke pa da bi trebalo reći "ne radite dobro oboje". 
To je stvarno kriterijum umiljavanja socijalnoj službi, da sa smeškom ćutiš o maltretiranju? 
Na kraju krajeva, ako bivšem partneru ne odgovara predloženi plan, zar nije i on bio slobodan da razradi neki alternativni u saradnji sa czzs, da mu je do toga uopšte stalo?

----------


## tangerina

> Kak ja prenosim negativne emocije na djecu za oca ako on sa svojima doma gadi mene, a to mi je napisao i u poruci da će objasniti djeci što sam ja.


AKo imaš još tu poruku, čuvaj je, i sve takve. Ako je problem za roditelja to što prenosi svoju mržnju prema partneru na djecu, onda bi ovo trebao biti problem za njega. Možda je nadzor upravo ono što tebi treba, da se vidi kakva je dinamika u pitanju, i onda obavezno pokaži toj socijalnoj radnici poruke koje spominješ, naravno ne pred djecom, nego nekad na samo.

----------


## zutaminuta

Naravno. Sinoć sam tražila tu poruku. Zapravo, dvaput je to napisao, samo drugi put posebno bezobrazno.
Više mu nije ostao nikakav alat da me zlostavlja. Sad može jedino preko njih.

----------


## Tanči

Ja te razumijem, ali moraš shvatiti da socijalne radnice slušaju i tebe i njega i na temelju svega donose odluke.
Ti pričaš ovako, a on će isto onako kako on doživljava situaciju i tu bude svega. Nažalost.
Nadzor da, ali koliko je to dobro i realno, ne znam.
Mogu ti samo reći da svjedočim godinama jednom razvodu koji je trajao 5 godina, a borba za skrbništvo još traje. Najgore u cijeloj priči je to da su se djeca sad podijelila, jedno bi s ocem, a drugo s majkom.
Moć manipulacije od strane oca i njegovih je to napravila.
I to je užas.
Njih dvoje pak stalno jedno drugo prijavljuju i sude se.
Imaju puno novca i oboje imaju brutalne odvjetnike i svemu tome nema kraja.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Onda u redu. Bit će kak će bit. Ja ne mogu njemu popustit jer jedino na što on pristaje je da mu ili dam djecu u potpunosti ili da se vrati živjet s nama. On neće kompromise, a ja zlostavljanje više ne mogu trpjeti. Znam dobro što će on govoriti za mene. Ali to su gluposti koje mu može pop**it jedino nj obitelj i leteći majmuni.

----------


## lunja

Zuta, nemam iskustva s Hr sluzbama, ali imam s nizozemskim. Pa sam naucila da se ponekad kao pijan plota drze principa ravnopravnosti, zele objema stranama dati sansu. 
Vise puta sam se naasla u situaciji da moram reci: Cekajte, jel se ja sad moram poceti braniti? 
Jer ono sto je meni jasno da je totalna, apsolutna ludost, njima na prvu nije bilo jasno. Cesto ni na sedamnaestu.
Samo polako, stalozeno, ali morat ces ljudima crtati situaciju. Obiteljske drame su kompleksne, promatrac sa strane to ne moze uvijek sagledati na nacin na koji ti mozes, koja kroz to prolazis godinama. 
I sve napismeno rjesavaj, mejl ili pismo, na sastancima zapisuj ili jos bolje snimaj.

----------


## pulinka

> Onda u redu. Bit će kak će bit. Ja ne mogu njemu popustit jer jedino na što on pristaje je da mu ili *dam djecu u potpunosti* ili da se vrati živjet s nama. On neće kompromise, a ja zlostavljanje više ne mogu trpjeti. Znam dobro što će on govoriti za mene. Ali to su gluposti koje mu može pop**it jedino nj obitelj i leteći majmuni.


Ako sam ja išta shvatila sa ove teme, ne možeš ti njemu "dati" decu jer to nije po zakonu, kao što mu ih ne možeš ni "uzeti" osim ako jedno od vas dvoje ne izgubi roditeljsko pravo (ili kako se to već zove)? 
Ako nije problem što preplićem nekoliko tema, kakav je stav czzs o roditeljskim sposobnostima nekoga ko je redovni korisnik marihuane, zar nije takva redovna upotreba nešto što se lako testom dokazuje?
Ako ti nisi jednako redovan korisnik, i ako tvoje poruke njemu nemaju niz uvreda, i ako ti njemu ne uvrćeš ruke, onda valjda soc. radnice ne slušaju samo priče nego i vide poneki objektivan dokaz (mislim , to ja više sebe tešim da ima pravde, u praksi sam i ja svašta čudno čula i videla kad je reč o czzs-u).

Kod nas je par kuća niže niz ulicu stanovala razvedena mlada majka, tada već sa novim partnerom i dve curice iz prvog braka. 
Sa bivšim mužem je bila u takvim odnosima da nisu uopšte pričali niti prilazili, nego bi svakog petka razmenjivali decu kao taoce, kese sa presvlakom dečici u ruke, i deca sama od mame sa jednog kraja ulice do iduće raskrsnice gde ih čeka otac, a nedeljom uveče u obrnutom smeru, naša kuća je bila deo neutralne zone pa smo silom prilika uvek bili posmatrači. Hoću reći da loši odnosi među roditeljima nisu velika retkost. U ovom slučaju vidim da su godine donele nekakvo primirje svim stranama, valjda će kod vas biti nekog razumnijeg i bržeg rešenja.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ako sam ja išta shvatila sa ove teme, ne možeš ti njemu "dati" decu jer to nije po zakonu, kao što mu ih ne možeš ni "uzeti" osim ako jedno od vas dvoje ne izgubi roditeljsko pravo (ili kako se to već zove)? 
> *Ako nije problem što preplićem nekoliko tema, kakav je stav czzs o roditeljskim sposobnostima nekoga ko je redovni korisnik marihuane, zar nije takva redovna upotreba nešto što se lako testom dokazuje?*
> Ako ti nisi jednako redovan korisnik, i ako tvoje poruke njemu nemaju niz uvreda, i ako ti njemu ne uvrćeš ruke, onda valjda soc. radnice ne slušaju samo priče nego i vide poneki objektivan dokaz (mislim , to ja više sebe tešim da ima pravde, u praksi sam i ja svašta čudno čula i videla kad je reč o czzs-u).
> 
> Kod nas je par kuća niže niz ulicu stanovala razvedena mlada majka, tada već sa novim partnerom i dve curice iz prvog braka. 
> Sa bivšim mužem je bila u takvim odnosima da nisu uopšte pričali niti prilazili, nego bi svakog petka razmenjivali decu kao taoce, kese sa presvlakom dečici u ruke, i deca sama od mame sa jednog kraja ulice do iduće raskrsnice gde ih čeka otac, a nedeljom uveče u obrnutom smeru, naša kuća je bila deo neutralne zone pa smo silom prilika uvek bili posmatrači. Hoću reći da loši odnosi među roditeljima nisu velika retkost. U ovom slučaju vidim da su godine donele nekakvo primirje svim stranama, valjda će kod vas biti nekog razumnijeg i bržeg rešenja.


Svakako nije pozitivan. Smatram da je jednim dijelom i zbog toga jako psihotičan. Mislim da postoji test koji iz kose otkrije marihuanu čak i kad nije konzumirana četiri mjeseca. Ovo iz pišaline ne znam koliko dugo traga ostavlja. 

Zadnji put sam marihuanu probala 2008 i odustala jer mi je prilično zezala percepciju.  
Zapravo, već uspješno tjedan dana ne pušim cigarete. A imala sam tempo od kutije na dan.
Tak da će moj dom za njih naposlijetku biti necugerski, neduvanski i nedrogeraški, za razliku od njegovog.

Moje poruke njemu unazad četiri mj uglavnom imaju uvrede ljubomornog karaktera. Stalno se pozivam na nj prevaru. Baš sam prošla nekidan kroz sve to. Nikad nisam prijetila oduzimanjem djece. To mi je van pameti. Da ga ne znam kako ne podnosim to ne bih napravila jer time povređujem svoju djecu. Štos je u tome što je on svoje poruke teatralno brisao jer mu je tobože prebolno sve to skupa. Ne vjerujem da ima screenshotove, jer je nesposoban za to.

Mene samo zanima da nekako to zakonski uobličimo, da me ne može praviti budalom i zlostavljati.

----------


## KrisZg

Ja se sve premisljam da li da ista pisem ili ne. Zuta je za mene heroj.

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala Kris. Cijenim tvoju podršku.

----------


## Lili75

*Žuta*, ti to zaista i jesi, pravi borac, primjer svojoj djeci za koju se boriš  :Heart:

----------


## Tanči

Ja ću ti samo savjetovati da što manje ovdje i drugdje, pišeš o sebi jer sve, baš sve on može iskoristiti protiv tebe.
Njegov ego je povrijeđen i on će napraviti sve da te uništi, a svjestan je da te najjače može preko djece gaziti.
Ne daj na sebe, ni na djecu. Zapisuj, prijavljuj, gnjavi policiju, socijalni rad, udruge, ured pravobraniteljice za djecu, prijavljuj svom LOMu...
Ma gdje god stigneš.
Čuvaj poruke.
Bori se.
I ni u kojem slučaju djeci ne govori protiv tate i ne upetljavaj ih jer budu vještačeni i da ne bi ispalo da manipuliraš s njima.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jelena

Potpis na Tanči. Ja mislim da je i Severina jako kiksala što je sina povlačila po medijima oko skrbništva. Ne znam detalje oko Severine, ali znam za konkretan slučaj gdje je odbijeno posvajanje udomljenog djeteta u udomiteljsku obitelj jer su objavili fotke na FB s imenima ispod. Nije to isto, tu smo kao anonimni, premda znaš da i nismo svi anonimni međusobno. Tako da bolje da ostaneš na temi "o kolačima". Od mene veliki zagrljaj. Jako mi je žao što prolaziš s troje male djece.

----------


## zutaminuta

Tanči, a gdje bih trebala? Nemam potporu u mojoj obitelji. Ljudi s kojima povremeno komuniciram imaju stav 'ne bi se štel mešat'. Udruge i institucije su zasićene i ne možeš doći na red. Držim sve to u mislima, nemam povratnu informaciju i nekad se osjećam kao da ću se raspuknut po šavu.
Nisam nigdje okačila jednu fotku djece, bivšeg ni podijelila info.

----------


## Lili75

> Tanči, a gdje bih trebala? Nemam potporu u mojoj obitelji. Ljudi s kojima povremeno komuniciram imaju stav 'ne bi se štel mešat'. Udruge i institucije su zasićene i ne možeš doći na red. Držim sve to u mislima, nemam povratnu informaciju i nekad se osjećam kao da ću se raspuknut po šavu.
> Nisam nigdje okačila jednu fotku djece, bivšeg ni podijelila info.


Ja bih recimo da sam na mjestu *žute* definitivno tu potražila pomoć, savjete, podršku, kao što tražim za skoro sve  :Smile: 
*Žuta* nigdje ne iznosi nikakva imena, pa mi njen slučaj nema veze s ovim vašim primjerima. Uostalom tu je i dobila smjernice kome se obratiti, kako postupiti jer joj u RL nitko nije dao te info. Teško je to pogotovo bez podrške obitelji.

*Žuta* draga drži se, uz njih troje malih sve to prolazit je zaista vrlo, vrlo teško, al samo nastavi biti takva, ne daj na sebe, nemoj pristajat na maltretiranja i zlostavljanja, ni radi djece, ni radi sebe.  :Heart:

----------


## Barbi

Žuta, ovo što je pulinka napisala potpuno je točno. Prošla sam razvod kao i mnogi oko mene, bez obzira na civilizirane odnose niti jedan razvod nije lijep, uvijek ima uzburkanih osjećaja i svi s djecom moraju proći Centar za socijalnu skrb. Tad kad sam bila u fazi uzburnih osjećaja djelatnici Centra su mi se činili hladni i nezainteresirani. Sad, s dugačkim odmakom puno bolje razumijem sve što su mi oni pričali.
1.Potpuno oduzimanje skrbništva jednom roditelju ne događa se praktično nikad, čak i u ekstremnim situacijama gdje bi to zaista bilo smisleno (npr. otac zlostavljač ili čak silovatelj), uvijek se daje šansa za nekakav roditeljski odnos
U tom kontekstu, prijetnje nekog uskoro bivšeg muža da će ženi uzeti djecu mogu biti samo smiješne.
2. Očevi se jako često prijete uzimanjem djece, u praksi ni desetina onih koji se prijete ne podnosi zaista zahtjev za skrbništvom nad djecom. Velika većina kad splasne bura bijesa ipak više voli svoj komfor.

Ovo što lunja spominje za Nizozemsku nije slučaj u Hrvatskoj. Tu još uvijek ako se nije nešto mijenjalo friško jedan roditelj bude imenovan skrbnikom, drugi ima zakonom propisane termine viđanja djeteta ukoliko se roditelji nisu drugačije dogovorili. 

Naravno da je forum pravo mjesto za dobiti savjete, pa nije žuta Severina (valjda :p :Smile:  , mislim da pretjerujete.

----------


## Lili75

> Naravno da je forum pravo mjesto za dobiti savjete,* pa nije žuta Severina (valjda :p , mislim da pretjerujete*.


ovo sam baš i ja htjela napisati  :Smile: 


...Očevi se jako često prijete uzimanjem djece, u praksi ni desetina onih koji se prijete ne podnosi zaista zahtjev za skrbništvom nad djecom. Velika većina kad splasne bura bijesa *ipak više voli svoj komfor....*

i ovo mislim da je točno.

----------


## lunja

> Ovo što lunja spominje za Nizozemsku nije slučaj u Hrvatskoj. Tu još uvijek ako se nije nešto mijenjalo friško jedan roditelj bude imenovan skrbnikom, drugi ima zakonom propisane termine viđanja djeteta ukoliko se roditelji nisu drugačije dogovorili.


Barbi, bit ce da sam se nejasno izrazila, ali nisam ni mislila na 100% skrbnistvo, nego cisto na nacin na koji funkcioniraju socijalne sluzbe.

Zuta, ja od prije par tjedana idem na sastanke grupe zena s slicnim iskustvima. Na pocetku sam bila skepticna, ali kasnije nisam mogla vjerovati koliko mi je takva vrsta podrske pomogla.
Stvari koje mi se inace vrte po mozgu bez kraja i pocetka, nakon tih sastanaka uspjevam ih obraditi, zaustaviti, provariti.

A koliko god sam ja na rodama vise voajerski, strasno ste mi pomogle (u milijun situacija). Bilo kakav razgovor s nekim normalnim pomaze.

----------


## pulinka

Mislim da razumem šta Tanči kaže, i ako je tako, slažem se sa njom. Velika je šansa da bivši partner zna kako je žutoj nick (nadam se, žuta, da si šifre promenila sa svega na vreme), i da u trenucima dokonosti čita forum.
 Zato je pametno biti jako uzdržan o svojim daljim planovima, a ako se traži savet, uvek treba razmisliti može li bivši iskoristiti informaciju da bude jedan korak ispred. 
Zato je žuta ovde dobila nekoliko jako uopštenih komentara i saveta, i odatle savet da bude umerena u otkrivanju svojih namera. I ja sam pisala mnogo uopštenije nego što bih inače. 
Naravno, što ne znači da ne treba tražiti podršku i razgovor, a i konkretan savet, samo treba biti svestan javnosti foruma. S obzirom na ton pisanja, mislim da je žuta toga svesna. 
Na kraju krajeva, ako se ljudi razvode zbog nasilja i narušenih odnosa, valjda ni socijalne radnice ne očekuju da mama po forumima ( a ni svojoj deci?) laže kako je tata bio odličan muž i lak za suživot? 

Što se tiče očeva koji bi tražili decu da borave samo kod njih, slažem se da većina njih jako cene svoj komfor. Još ako je u igri nova partnerka, broj ljudi koji cene svoj komfor se povećava... Čak i babe i dede zaljubljene u svoje unuke jako cene svoj komfor, tako da meni sve to ne zvuči kao pretnja koja bi zaživela u stvarnosti na iole duže vreme.

----------


## Barbi

Lunja, pomislila sam da je u Nizozemskoj zakon kao što je (mislim) u Švedskoj, da je praksa da roditelji dobiju podijeljeno skrbništvo i sve je doslovno pola-pola.

Ovo sa otkrivanjem svojih planova, to svakako da treba reducirati. Uvijek zapravo treba na forumu pisati ono za što nemaš problema da čita tvoja mama, dijete, bivši muž, prijatelj ili kolega s posla.  :Smile:  Ako to stalno imaš na umu neće biti problema.

----------


## zutaminuta

On je obično sve moje plahte teksta, kad bi ostale otvorene na računalu, s prezirom gasio. Ne bi ni pogledao. Svoje lozinke sam obrisala s nj računala, a naum da ću tražiti samostalnu skrb sam mu najavila, jer smatram to fer, mada ne zaslužuje fer. Doista ne vjerujem da išta čita. Ma nije ni bitno. Znam što ću napraviti.

----------


## Jelena

Zuta, razumijem te. Jako mi je zao. Nadam se da me nisi krivo shvatila. Posto sam puno komunicirala sa CZSS, shvatila sam sto se nikako ne smije. Mozda pusem i na hladno. Ali zbilja treba imati u glavi da nismo tako anonimni.

----------


## Tanči

Žuta, imaš pp od mene.

----------

